# Water Pump (1995 200SX)



## kidblue (Oct 24, 2006)

I noticed a coolant-type smell over the last couple of weeks, culminating in a small leak under the passenger side a couple of days ago. Needless to say, it's the water pump.

My extremely honest and understanding mechanic confirmed that indeed it is the pump and also that it's a true hassle to get to. I could have told him that since I tried to weasel my way in there to check the thing myself...

I was thinking it could be a seal/gasket or a hose, but the mechanic seems to think it's the whole unit, and apparently the unit needs to include a new thermostat.

My last water pump experience was a '90 Mustang that cost about $330 and had close to 150k on it. But I'd only had that car a few thousand miles. My guy is quoting me closer to $400, which seems about right considering the extra hassle on the Nissan...A small fortune, but within market cost here in Los Angeles.

Long story short, is it common on a '95 200SX (or Sentra) with 94k miles to see a water pump go bad? 

Is it indicative of any endemic problems with these models?

Any tips for the process?

Thanks,

Noah


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

kidblue said:


> I noticed a coolant-type smell over the last couple of weeks, culminating in a small leak under the passenger side a couple of days ago. Needless to say, it's the water pump.
> 
> My extremely honest and understanding mechanic confirmed that indeed it is the pump and also that it's a true hassle to get to. I could have told him that since I tried to weasel my way in there to check the thing myself...
> 
> ...


I can only tell you that I have not had this problem yet, and neither has my daughters SER.
I do not see many complaints about the water pump failing so I think you maybe just unlucky.

Change your front crankshaft seal while you have it all in pieces.
good Luck...


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, mine has not gone bad yet, 171K miles and it has not failed yet.


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

IanH said:


> I can only tell you that I have not had this problem yet, and neither has my daughters SER.
> I do not see many complaints about the water pump failing so I think you maybe just unlucky.
> 
> Change your front crankshaft seal while you have it all in pieces.
> good Luck...


He's right. You're saving yourself another headache if you go ahead and change that front main seal. It's like a 15 dollar part and pays something like 7/10s, so it should only cost you about $71 dollars at the dealership or $15 if you do it yourself. It's pretty easy. I'd go ahead and throw belts on if the belts are old and if you do it yourself.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mine had 143k on it when i pulled the engine. parts don't all break at the same time though. i would go ahead and the thermostat replaced like the mechanic suggested though. mine developed a leak in the water neck and was a pain to get to with the engine in the car.


----------

